# The Top 10 MMA Fighters.



## Littledragon

Make a list of your TOP 10 FAVORITE MMA/NHB FIGHTERS.

Mine:

1.Rickson Gracie
2.Royce Gracie
3.Kazushi Sakuraba
4.Igor Volvchanchyn
5.Kimo
6.Vitor Belfort
7.Frank Shamrock
8.Renzo Gracie
9.Royler Gracie
10.Oleg Taktarov


----------



## Turbo

Royce wouldnt be in my top 1,000 Fighters.  Well maybe for taking the funniest and longest *** whomping in MMA history....what a punk!

1. Rickson Gracie
2. Kashusi Sakuraba
3. Frank Shamrock
4. Pat Militech
5. Randy Catour
6. Tito Ortiz
7. Vandilea Silvia
8. Chuck Lidell
9. Ken Shamrock
10.Carlos Newton


----------



## Littledragon

Turbo said:
			
		

> Royce wouldnt be in my top 1,000 Fighters. Well maybe for taking the funniest and longest *** whomping in MMA history....what a punk!
> 
> 1. Rickson Gracie
> 2. Kashusi Sakuraba
> 3. Frank Shamrock
> 4. Pat Militech
> 5. Randy Catour
> 6. Tito Ortiz
> 7. Vandilea Silvia
> 8. Chuck Lidell
> 9. Ken Shamrock
> 10.Carlos Newton


 
Well at least we agree on Rickson.


----------



## ppko

1. Rich Franklin

2. Dan Severn
3. Frank Shamrock
4. Ken Shamrock
5. Tito Ortiz
6. Kimo

I couldn't think of anyone else that really stands out to me, I may be a little unfair due to the fact that these are all people I have either met or talk to occasionally.

PPKO


----------



## Littledragon

ppko said:
			
		

> 1. Rich Franklin
> 
> 2. Dan Severn
> 3. Frank Shamrock
> 4. Ken Shamrock
> 5. Tito Ortiz
> 6. Kimo
> 
> I couldn't think of anyone else that really stands out to me, I may be a little unfair due to the fact that these are all people I have either met or talk to occasionally.
> 
> PPKO


Royce beat Kimo, Ken, and Dan. 

LOL


----------



## Dan Anderson

I have a hard time with Ken Shamrock being in the top ten.  He never won a full UFC, drew with Royce, and has won mainly superfights - 1 match.  (Boy, do I expect a shellacking for this one!)

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Littledragon

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> I have a hard time with Ken Shamrock being in the top ten. He never won a full UFC, drew with Royce, and has won mainly superfights - 1 match. (Boy, do I expect a shellacking for this one!)
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


He lost to Royce.


Ye I don't think Ken is that GREAT of a fighter.


----------



## Shogun

mine (of all time, as for today, a little different)
-BJ Penn
-Randy Cotoure
-Vitor Belfort
-Kazushi Sakuraba
-Daiju Takase
-Frank Shamrock
-Bas Rutten
-Duane "bang" ludwig
-Frank Mir
-Rickson Gracie

ps Ken Shammy is a pretty good fighter. He tapped Bas Rutten, gave Royce a whoopin, and just KO'ed Kimo at UFC 48


----------



## ppko

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Royce beat Kimo, Ken, and Dan.
> 
> LOL


Dan Severn is the only triple crown winner in UFC history started in the UFC at the age of 38.  Ken always gave Royce a good fight.


PPKO


----------



## MJS

Littledragon said:
			
		

> He lost to Royce.
> 
> 
> Ye I don't think Ken is that GREAT of a fighter.



Ken lost to Royce in UFC 1.  When they had their Superfight, it was a draw.

Mike


----------



## Kempojujutsu

These are not in any certain order

1.Rickson  Gracie 
2. Mario Sperry
3. B.J Penn
4. Vandilea Silva
4. Victor Belfort
5 Pat Militech
6. Matt Hughs
7. Frank Shamrock
8. Carlos Newton
9. Pele
10. Randy Courture


----------



## Littledragon

Well I guess we can all agree that Rickson Gracie is one of the best with having over 450 fights and not loosing one.


He is currently training for an event in Japan.


----------



## LiteBlu

You guys are weird. Is this the Top 10 MMA Fighters or Your Favourite 10 MMA Fighters?

This is the top in each weight class.

Heavyweight 205 +: Emalianenko Fedor, Rodrigo Nogueira, Frank Mir

Light Heavyweight 185 - 205: Wanderlei Siva, Vitor Belfort, Randy Couture

Middleweight 170 - 185: Matt Lindland, Murilo Bustamante, Dan Henderson (Murilo and Dan could be debatable because their rpime fighting weight is 185 but in Pride they fight at a higher weight, closer to 205)

Welterweight 155 - 170: BJ Penn, Matt Hughes, Sean Sherk 

Lightweight 145 - 155: Shaolin Ribeiro, Takaori Gomi, Hansen

Featherweight - 145: Pequeno, Kid Yamamoto

Pound for Pound best fighter in the world for free format / limited rules combat sport: BJ Penn (in his last three matches has defeated former Shooto lightweight world champion Takanori Gomi, went up one weight division and finished UFC Welterweight champion of the world Matt Hughes and went to K1 Romanex and schooled linear UFC belt lightweight champion Duane Ludwig [who KO'd Jens Pulver]. In short BJ Penn has unofficially unified both Shooto and UFC lightweight belts and won the UFC Welterweight belt, before being kicked off the UFC.


----------



## Turbo

Damn I didnt know that about BJ....why did they kick him out of the UFC?


----------



## tmanifold

The order isn't exact but it will be generally right:

1. Rickson Gracie
2. Randy Couture
3. Bas Rutten
4. Frank Shamrock (and it pains me greatly to say it)
5. Wanderlei Silva
6. Ken Shamrock
7. Vitor Belfort
8. Oleg Taktarov
9. Pat Miltech
10 Royce Gracie (I know he has fallen on hard times lately but for the first 5 or 6 years he owned the UFC)

Honorable Mention:
Mo Smith - For bringing strikers back to the limelight
Chuck Liddel - he is threatening to earn a spot in the Top ten after his KO of Tito


Tony


----------



## Shogun

BJ is not permanently kicked out. He is on suspension.


----------



## peligro1

Why does PPKO have to try to show off that he knows or talks to these people?


----------



## Dragon Fist

Here is my list.


Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Rickson Gracie
Kazushi Sakuraba
Ken Shamrock
Hidehiko Yoshida
Wanderlei Silva
Vitor Belfort
Dan Severn
Royce Gracie
B.J. Penn


----------



## peligro1

Just curious, why would you place Antonio before Rickson?


----------



## peligro1

Antonio does have about 50 pounds and a couple inches on Rickson, but nowhere near as skilled.


----------



## Dragon Fist

I guess because he is still active, I don't think Rickson has been active since 2000, if I'm correct, but your right, I would easly put him first, I just had to go with Minotauro because he is still out there.


----------



## Dragon Fist

I agree with you there, he is not as skilled as Rickson, but he still gets the job done. 

Well, here is my new list.


Rickson Gracie
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Kazushi Sakuraba
Ken Shamrock
Hidehiko Yoshida
Wanderlei Silva
Vitor Belfort
Dan Severn
Royce Gracie
B.J. Penn
hehehe


----------



## peligro1

I also noticed that you've got Sakuraba as #3 on your list... I would love to see Rickson fight Sakuraba ( the Gracie hunter). To be honest though, one of the biggest reasons Sakuraba has always beat the Gracies is because when you place two fighters of somewhat equal skill against each other, usually the heavier and biggest fighter wins.  

In my opinion, Rickson would pin Sakuraba quickly, punish him and then submit him.


----------



## Dragon Fist

peligro1 said:
			
		

> I also noticed that you've got Sakuraba as #3 on your list... I would love to see Rickson fight Sakuraba ( the Gracie hunter). To be honest though, one of the biggest reasons Sakuraba has always beat the Gracies is because when you place two fighters of somewhat equal skill against each other, usually the heavier and biggest fighter wins.
> 
> In my opinion, Rickson would pin Sakuraba quickly, punish him and then submit him.


Another one I agree with, but on this one I had to go for his record against the Gracies.


----------



## peligro1

I can't wait to see Sakuraba fight in Pride next month.  Pay-Per-View Jan. 2 I think


----------



## Dragon Fist

peligro1 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see Sakuraba fight in Pride next month. Pay-Per-View Jan. 2 I think


Who is he fighting?


----------



## jdam76

peligro...

how many Gracies does sakuraba have to beat to get your approval. has anyone else ever beaten 4 gracies? dont think so.


----------



## RMACKD

jdam76 said:
			
		

> peligro...
> 
> how many Gracies does sakuraba have to beat to get your approval. has anyone else ever beaten 4 gracies? dont think so.


 The Gracies would be beat by quite a bit of the fighters of today. Imagine Royler, Royce, or any gracie going up against Henderson, Coleman, Randleman, Silva, Couture, Ortiz, Belfort, Fedor, Nog ect. The Gracies would be creamed and they would lose face and the effectiveness of bjj would be debated a lot more.


----------



## punisher73

OK, I have a question is this 10 MMA fighters of all time, or current fighters?  Also, is it any weight class?

Some of the names on here I would say would make an all time list (ie Dan Severn), but would not be a top fighter right now.  Same with Ken Shamrock, he was a big name when it started and trained alot of the top fighters awhile ago and he is still a top draw for PPV, but I don't think he is a top fighter right now.  Not sure why Kimo is listed for either consideration (all time or current).


----------



## RSJ

Perhaps it's a bit late, but here are my top ten favourites, in no particular order, from all parts of MMA history:

1. B.J. Penn (The best fighter under 180 lbs, IMO)
2. Randy Couture (The UFC isn't as good as it used to be, but he's still great)
3. Sakuraba (The Gracie-killer; Sure, they aren't immortal, but the Gracie's are still pretty respectable as fighters; though with some exceptions)
4. Wanderlei Silva (He's gotten a LOT better since being beaten by Ortiz ages ago in the UFC).
5. Kevin Randleman (I absolutley loved watching this guy decimate people in the heavyweight division a few year back in the UFC; dropping down to light-heavy was a bad idea. He isn't the most skilled fighter but he's an excellent wrestler and I enjoy watching him fight.)
6. Oleg Taktarov (One of the few skilled fighters from the early days of the UFC. He got me interested in Sambo.)
7. Mark Coleman (As you can tell, I enjoy watching the ground-and-pound wrestlers go about the dropping of hammers.)
8. Rickson Gracie (The best of the Gracies since perhaps Rolls. He can actually fight fairly well. I believe he lost once in a Sambo match)
9. Tito Ortiz (Ok, he's nothing but ground-and-pound, but he's good at it. I also enjoy listening to him talk smack. One of his fights was my first UFC match that I watched which sparked my interest in MMA.)
10. Tra Telligman/Guy Mezger (I like most Lion's Den Fighters.)

Honourable Mention: Pat Militech, Royce Gracie, Fabiano Iha.


----------



## sgtmac_46

1. Kazushi Sakuraba
2. Rickson Gracie
3. Frank Shamrock
4. Randy Couture
5. Chuck Liddell
7. Vitor Belfort
8. Pedro Rizzo
9. Tito Ortiz
10. Josh Barnett
(honorable mention Kevin Randleman, Pat Militech, and Royce Gracie)
11. Tank Abbott (Just kidding)


----------



## SammyB57

Fedor.

Honorable Mention: Genki Sudo


----------



## clapping_tiger

This is kind of a tough topic if you think about it, because there are really 2 eras of MMA competition. You have the time of the early days of the UFC, and then by "modern" standards. Some of the greats from the early days, wouldn't be as effective by today's standards, if you took them as they were. Now, they are past their prime and although most teach new fighters and still train themselves, they were still too one dimensional for today's fights. A Royce Gracie of the early 90's totally dominated then, but now he wouldn't be as much of a threat as he was, GI or not. Unfortunately, I have only seen a few Pride fights, so most of my fighters come from the UFC because that is what I have had the most exposure to. I have more than 10, but these are who I feel are the best.

RANDY COUTURE
Pat Militech
Royce Gracie
Kazushi Sakuraba
Chuck Liddell
Matt Hughs
Ken Shamrock
Frank Shamrock
Vandilea Silvia
Bass Rutan
BJ Penn
Evan Tanner 
Andre Arlovski (I have been quite impressed with this guy so I added him, maybe not a legend yet, but shows some promise)


----------



## LiddellvsRampage

my top ten current mma fighters are:

1. George St. Pierre
2. Chuck Liddell
3. Fedor
4. Mirko Cro Cop
5. Matt Hughes
6. Maurico Shogun Rau
7. Dan Henderson
8. Wanderlia Silvia
9. Quintion Rampage Jackson
10. Diego Sanchez


----------



## LiddellvsRampage

Pride Or UFC?

Anwser: It is close to call but i would give it to ufc.
In the heavywieght divsion i think it would be a toss up now that ufc got cro cop.  The light heavywieght division i would give to ufc.  They are way to powerfull with liddel, rampage, ortiz, griffin and much more.  The middle weight division i would say is a toss up.  Pride has alot more depth in this class but ufc has anderson silvia who can beat anyone you throw out at him.  The welter wieght division goes to the UFC hand down. George st. Pierre, Matt Hughes, Diego Sanchez, Karo Parzinki, and josh koshcheck.  All of those fighters are world class.  That is the UFC's most dominant wieght class.  I would give the light wieght division to pirde.  Besides shaun sherk and melvin gullard pride has to many great fighter in this particular wieght class.

Heavy weight- toss up
light heavy wieght-UFC       
Middle wieght- toss up
welter weight- UFC
light wieght- Pride


----------



## glenng483

my top ten favorite
-Rich Franklin
-Forrest Griffin
-Randy Couture
-Dan Henderson
-BJ Penn
-Rashad Evans
-Cro cop
-Frank Mir


----------



## Tensei85

1. GSP
2. Uriah Faber
3. BJ Penn
4. Lyoto Machida
5. Mirko Cro Cop
6. Cung Le (I know San Shou fighter, but still...)
7. Randy Couture
8. Forrest Griffin
9. Royce Gracie (back in the day)
10. Kazuhio Nakamura

I also enjoy watching Diego Sanchez, Nick Diez and a few others.


----------



## Ronin74

Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris (while asleep)


----------



## Tensei85

Ronin74 said:


> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris (while asleep)



What about Chuck Norris?


----------

